# We can't agree on names!!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Good job we've got plenty of time! My son, daughter hubby and myself can't agree on any names, here's some of them , any ideas welcome
Albert
Roly (although my father in law is called this so hubby not keen)
Eddy
Dudley
Henry
George
Woody
Benson


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

i like Henry or George!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

As a family we could nt agree even when we pulled a name out of the hat lol...I think it depends a little on colour... I like ...
Ralph
Riley
Cooper
Casper x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just seen what colour he is Bailey would suite as well x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Join the club 2 weeks to go and still no name. lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you having another girl Colin ... whats on your list x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Problem is I work in a school so hard not to choose names I associate with pupils lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Surely no Ralphs lol x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

No , no Ralphs but my sister's father in law is called that lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So difficult mine kept saying Archie ... no thats so and so's brother, Alfie ... you know the rest. And when we got a girl ... my sisters kids are called Dottie and Betty ... so they were out, I hope she never comes on here lol x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harvey, Ronnie, Frankie, Its so hard we spent ages too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh Mary, I like Ronnie ... all this talk of names and new pups makes you want another lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

How about Nigel


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> So difficult mine kept saying Archie ... no thats so and so's brother, Alfie ... you know the rest. And when we got a girl ... my sisters kids are called Dottie and Betty ... so they were out, I hope she never comes on here lol x


LOL my cousins cat is called Dottie and obviously my dog is called Betty!

I do think I should have called Betty Buffy though as I think she is either a Fluffy Buffy or a Scruffy Buffy!!

I liked Bertie for a boy dog or Baxter from Anchorman!! There are so many lovely names that it's so hard to pick! Betty was kind of a second name I thought of and a bit of a joke really and it stuck!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Just to add another name into the mix I think Harvey is a lovely boys name and 'ey/ee' names work well for puppies


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jules I like Bertie as well ... what was Bettys first name then? Mable is actually one of my sisters kids second names... it was nt even on our long list to start with as we thought it should nt be but we could nt agree, not my fault if my sister is great at chosing pet names lol ..... really hope she never comes on here


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Dougal !

There are some websites to help, search google !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There is a Doogle on here but thats lovely ....Douglas ... oh Im enjoying this x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Plumping for Dougal at the moment, although I like Bertie, and Dudley. Sisters ex hubby was called Ronnie so that out of the question lol, keep the names coming though , thanks


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Jules I like Bertie as well ... what was Bettys first name then? Mable is actually one of my sisters kids second names... it was nt even on our long list to start with as we thought it should nt be but we could nt agree, not my fault if my sister is great at chosing pet names lol ..... really hope she never comes on here


I can't remember what my first thought was for Betty, she just seems so like a Betty! I think it was something like Queenie (can you see the Windsor themes coming through??).

It is difficult to pick names that people haven't called their children!! I didn't want to be yelling her name out and then find out I get half the children in the park turning round and my dog ignoring me!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not a good idea ... dont really want the pied piper effect lol x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

The boy names I liked were finnley, Doyle, Arthur and Sherlock


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Are you having another girl Colin ... whats on your list x


Yes it's another girl. And the list is to long to type. Had the same problem when we got Poppy. No name chosen when we picked her up. It was remembrance Sunday so she got the name Poppy.
One of the reasons I use a whistle for recall is if you shout Poppy on the beach you end up with half a dozen dogs running to you. lol


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

My friends dog is called Ronnie and we liked Reggie but I refused to stand in the park calling Ronnie Reggie (for those not old enough these were the names of notorious gangland Krays!)


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Good job we've got plenty of time! My son, daughter hubby and myself can't agree on any names, here's some of them , any ideas welcome
> Albert
> Roly (although my father in law is called this so hubby not keen)
> Eddy
> ...


For me - totally as an individual - Albert will be shortened to Bert or Bertie or even - Albi !!!
Roly reminds me of East Enders (when I actually watched it !)
Eddy - is not a name you can recall with in the park......try it ! x
Dudley - has to be said with a Birmingham accent - or its it just me ???
Henry ........now that sounds a little limp to me for a dog.
George........Oh how I'm going to show my age again here - Bugs Bunny: "I'm gonna Love 'im - I'm gonna Hug 'im ..and I'm gonna call 'Im - George" !
Woody - NOW That's a dog's name !!!!!! Love it x
Benson......... again - this makes me picture a petit; very well spoken.........American Butler !

Hope you have fun choosing and even more fun with..........Woody xx

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Stephen you reply made me laugh so much , lol


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Woody just reminds me of Toy Story !

We had about a week of family discussions on names - Dylan was another top one ! My son even says that Rascal's middle name is Dylan . lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

francesjl said:


> Woody just reminds me of Toy Story !
> 
> We had about a week of family discussions on names - Dylan was another top one ! My son even says that Rascal's middle name is Dylan . lol


If anyone goes for Dylan maybe opt for Dillon so those of us who are having trouble keeping up with all the new puppies and names (especially with the huge influx from JD) don't get muddled up with Helen's Dylan!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Woody just reminds me of Toy Story !
> 
> 
> Urmmmm Yes - We already have a "Buzz" xxxx
> ...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Benson......... again - this makes me picture a petit; very well spoken.........American Butler !


are you talking about Benson from soap, hehe i love soap, mum got be the DVD box sets as it was a little before my time lol

"confused? you will be"


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep Kendal - go to the top of the Class ! Benson was in Soap - and then had a spin-off show called Benson too.

I know our dogs (as in the big spectrum of "Cockapoo") are not the kind of dogs to be associated with them - but I do love the names "Ice"; "Schniff"; "Blaze" and "Axle"...........and....."Dave" x

Stephen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I have two boys names you might like 
Ossie
Dusty
Ive picked my boy name and girl name just waiting to see what pup i get now yipeeee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Donna ayour keeping them close to your chest so no one nicks them!!! ... good play.... you so want your baby your not bothered what *** x x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i remember we chose Echo at 2 days old(only 2 black and whites in the litter) we didnt tell anyone about her till we got her, and i think we had settle on her name by a week old, so i was watching every new dog the arived at class as i didnt want one to show up called Echo, lol i had a pit of a panic when one called Eco turned up as when i red it i saw Echo lol.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I picked Betty's name and when i selected her the breeders started calling her that so I think it helped her settle into her name as it wasn't totally new when i brought her home and she was used to it.

I love meeting the different dogs in the park and seeing if they suit their names! One of my friends has a gorgeous black labrador called George, but he really suits it! I think as he is a big and imposing dog it works! There is a cute shi'tzu in the park called Chewbacca or Chewie for short which really suits him too!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I have more names if your interested
Bert (my friends cockapoo is called this)
fudge


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We've had a musician call his Elvis.
We've had a graphic designer call his Pixel (great name !).
We've had a sailor call his Sinbad.
We've had an ice-cream seller call there's Lolly
We've had a gardener call her's Daisy

.........We have "Buzz" and "Yum-Yum" - what should that make us ????

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Barty
Bertie 

Are nice .... Come on you must have a name now !!!!????

I know its really hard naming a puppy, I think it took us longer naming Oakley that it did naming the children... or maybe that was because we had nine months to argue over each kids name ... with Oakley we had a few weeks to find a name ..... it was funny actually .. we were emailing names to eachother and doing a family vote on our short list ...we are so sad .. I know  but all good fun....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Fav is Dougal at moment although we don't all 100% agree


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dougal is a cool name .. love it 

Also thought of another one, Barkley..... quite cool too


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I had a Barkley!! he was a mini schnauzer


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> .........We have "Buzz" and "Yum-Yum" - what should that make us ????x


A Soul Band http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6401846863


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We renamed Eddie as he was originally named 'Teddy Baa Baa' and my hubby said "there is no way on earth I am calling out Teddy Baa Baa" so we changed it to the nearest name - Eddie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> We renamed Eddie as he was originally named 'Teddy Baa Baa' and my hubby said "there is no way on earth I am calling out Teddy Baa Baa" so we changed it to the nearest name - Eddie


Why ever not  so now is it Eddie Baa Baa


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually yes he does get called Eddie Baa Baa and Baa Baa - but not when hubby's about or we get told off


----------

